# Compiling Xfce4



## TroN-0074 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi. I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 and I have been compiling my OS for two weeks, I finally hit a wall compiling the desktop manager. I am intended to set up Xfce4, but I got the error here


```
===>  fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_11 dependes on executable: deplate-found
  ===>  Configuring for fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_11
  ===>  Building for fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_11
  ===>  fuse_module (all)
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 76: Could not find bsd.compiler.mk
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 112: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE}! = "clang")
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: if-less endif
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${COMPILER_TYPE} =="clang")
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 32: if-less endif
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 54: Malformed conditiona (${COMPILER_TYPE} !="clang")
"/usr/src/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 61: if-lessendif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
***[all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/work/fuse4bsd-498acaef33b0
 *** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.
 *** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.
 *** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs.
 *** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gvfs.
 *** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/thunar.
 *** [install] Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/thunar.
 *** [build-depends] Error code 1



Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-desktop.
 *** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-desktop.
 *** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.
 *** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.
```

In my attempt to keep going I modified the file /root/stable-supfilethen I issued the command

```
[FILE]# csup -h cvsup.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile[/FILE]
```

Once everything stops I issue again

```
/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 && make install clean
```

but I get the error I mentioned early on this post. Can somebody please point out the right direction. I will appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

You're trying to compile ports with clang(1), which does not always work.

You're also building FUSE modules, which have nothing to do with xfce.  Possibly this was because of additional options turned on in the port config screens.

Finally, you updated the system source, which did nothing.  It's the operating system source, and it doesn't do anything unless it is compiled.  That is not the source of the problem anyway.

Please post the contents of your /etc/make.conf.  It is reasonably likely there are additions there that are causing problems.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply /etc/make.conf says


> added by use.perl 2013-01-05 03:16:12
> PERL_VERSION=5.14.2



I am under the impression FUSE allows Thunar to browse files over the local network which I would like to do, and that is why I choose the option during the configuration screen.
If I could revert that and compile Xfce with the default configuration would be good enough, 
Also I dont know how to switch compilers so clang is what it is there.

I would really appreciate all advice. Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

I misread that listing, it's not saying that you're using clang(1), it's saying that /usr/src/sys/conf/kmod.mk has a test that fails.

Turn off the FUSE stuff for now.  You can do that in the ports directory (thunar-vfs? can't recall) by running the config again:
`# make config`


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Turn off the FUSE stuff for now.  You can do that in the ports directory (thunar-vfs? can't recall) by running the config again:
> `# make config`



I tried that and still getting the same error. I am stuck. I did a

```
/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 && make deinstall clean
```
 to remove whatever junk the compiler had generated at this point, so I will try again.

my question now is. Before I try to compile Xfce what should I do to make sure I wont run into problems?

Is there a way to make sure all the libraries in the OS are updated so there are no version conflicts.
Is there a way to tell make to compile with all the default settings? So I don't select something that will just generate conflicts with other libraries and test. 
Should I try to switch to GCC() instead of clang is there a way to do that?

I usually install everything pre-compiled but that is not possible at the moment in FreeBSD 9.1
In a desperate move I try to install Gnome from the DVD but I encountered issues there too.

Another idea I thought was to install it by issuing pkg_add -r Xfce4 but directing the repository to FreeBSD 9.0 release. I found out I am not sure on how to do that.

I will appreciate all advice. Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

If you're using ports, the best way to avoid problems is to update the ports tree, check new entries that have appeared in /usr/ports/UPDATING since the last update, do any of those steps required, and then install or upgrade ports.  Here's an article that covers the basics: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## Daltin (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the same problem. To solve it I needed to copy /usr/src/share/mk/bsd.compiler.mk to /usr/share/mk/.


----------

